# Be Quiet Shadow Rock Topflow SR1



## taglicht (3. August 2014)

Moin liebe Community,

habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem neuen Kühler. Zunächst hatte ich geplant, meinen neuen FX 8350 mit vorhandenem Arctic Freezer Xtreme zu kühlen. Leider erreiche ich jedoch schon im Idle ca. 44° und beim Zocken (WoW) habe ich direkt im BIOS 63° ausgelesen. Zuviel dachte ich mir und habe mir den Be Quiet Shadow Rock Topflow in den Einkaufswagen geschmissen. Da ich leider keine Towerkühler mit 160mm Einbauhöhe nutzen kann, fallen Kühler wie der Macho etc. nun mal leider weg. Und so habe ich eben den Topflow verbaut. Beim Einbau dann das erste Schulterzucken... Die Halteklammern (für AMD Sockel) des Kühlers lassen sich nicht bis zum Anschlag mit dem Mainboard verbinden. Die Schrauben greifen natürlich, aber "bis zum Anschlag" bedeutet in diesem Falle also, bis das Mainboard beginnt sich zu verziehen. Das kann es doch irgendwo nicht sein. Festsitzen tut er zwar, allerdings ist so natürlich schwer zu sagen, ob man den nötigen Anpressdruck erreicht hat. Auch musste ich ihn über die Rams legen, da ein Einbau anders herum, mit dem Kühlkörper teils über den Spannungswandlern, leider nicht funktioniert hat auf Grund meiner rückseitigen Gehäuselüfter.

Nachdem ich dann die Kiste soweit fertig hatte, habe ich direkt mal die Temps im Idle und unter Last beim Spielen auslesen lassen. CPU lag im Idle bei ebenfalls 44° und beim Spielen bei 60° und mehr. Zudem werden mit diesem Lüfter die Spannungswandler um 5° wärmer und die Mainboard Temp steigt von 37 auf 41° an. Wohl bedingt durch den nicht mehr optimalen Luftfluss, der sonst immer von vorne unten nach hinten oben durchging.

Zur eigentlichen Frage: Hat hier sonst jemand diesen Lüfter verbaut und beim Einbau ähnliches erlebt und Erfahrung mit dem Shadow Rock Topflow?
Schon mal vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

taglicht


----------



## Buxxdehude (3. August 2014)

Ich glaube, dass du ihn falsch montiert hast. Daraus resultieren die "schlechten" Temperaturen. 

Natürlich kann es auch ab falsch aufgetragener Wlp liegen. 

Bau den Kühler noch einmal runter und schaue nach der wlp. 
Danach Schritt für Schritt nach Ableitung den kühler montieren.


----------



## taglicht (3. August 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung. Die Wärmeleitpaste ist ne Arctic Silver 5 und wurde von mir hauchdünn und sauber aufgetragen. Daran dürfte es eigentlich nicht liegen. Auch die Montage im Beispiel des Freezers sollte korrekt sein. Den hatte ich ja bereits zuvor auf meinem 955BE im Einsatz. Da passten die Temperaturen bei gleicher TDP von 125 Watt. Beim Be Quiet ist die Montage ebenfalls nach Anleitung erfolgt. Das Problem ist hier nur leider, dass man die Halterungen nicht plan mit dem Mainboard verschrauben kann, da die Halterungen zu kurz sind. "Anschlag" heißt hier "nach Gefühl", eben bis zu dem Punkt, an dem das Mainboard beginnt, sich zu verziehen.


----------



## Megazocker (3. August 2014)

Muss mit Sicherheit an einem fehlerhaften Einbau liegen. Ich habe mir auch den Topflow von BeQuiet geholt und meine CPU Temperatur im Ideal Modus liegt nicht höher als 37°C, trots 26°C Außentemperatur. Hast du dich wirklich an die Produktanleitung gehalten? Ansonsten könnte dein Mainboard die Tmp. falsch auslesen. Komisch bei meinem Mainbord ist der Kühler sehr fest montiert. Ein wenig bigt sich das Mainboard schon, aber alles noch im Toleranzbereich.


----------



## taglicht (3. August 2014)

Sieht bei mir genau so aus wie hier auf dem Bild.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...pflow-5243-picture533059-carbide-500r-108.jpg

Eventuell liegt es an dem Luftstrom. Ich habe wie gesagt einen Gehäuselüfter vorne unten montiert, der zieht die Luft rein, hinten oben einen zum rauspusten. Darüber sitzt noch meine PSU, die den Lüfter an der Unterseite montiert hat und die Luft reinzieht und dann hinten rauspustet. Ist ebenfalls ein Be Quiet. Der Shadow Rock macht ja genau das Gegenteil und zieht die Luft von oben an und bläst sie nach unten. Könnte also sein, dass er einfach nicht genug Frischluft durch die Lamellen pusten kann. Aber selbst mit Verwirbelungen dürfte die Kiste nicht so dermaßen warm werden.

Zudem sind die Lufteinlässe an der Seitenwand nicht an gleicher Position wie der Shadow Rock. Überschneidung würde ich auf 50% beziffern.

Vielleicht sollte ich mir mal Gedanken über ein neues Gehäuse machen. Ist zwar ein schicker Aluminium/Stahl Tower, hochwertig verarbeitet, aber leider nur mit Platz für 80mm Gehäuselüfter, trotz der recht stattlichen Größe. Ist halt auch schon was älter.
http://www.digit-it.se/bilder/lk06/T5229-ScaleoX-mood_hr.jpg


----------



## taglicht (3. August 2014)

Megazocker schrieb:


> Muss mit Sicherheit an einem fehlerhaften Einbau liegen. Ich habe mir auch den Topflow von BeQuiet geholt und meine CPU Temperatur im Ideal Modus liegt nicht höher als 37°C, trots 26°C Außentemperatur. Hast du dich wirklich an die Produktanleitung gehalten? Ansonsten könnte dein Mainboard die Tmp. falsch auslesen. Komisch bei meinem Mainbord ist der Kühler sehr fest montiert. Ein wenig bigt sich das Mainboard schon, aber alles noch im Toleranzbereich.



AMD Sockel? Hast du die Schrauben bis zum Anschlag angezogen oder irgendwann gesagt "ok, PCB ist krumm genug"?


----------



## BenRo (3. August 2014)

Wie siehts denn von hinten mit der Backplate aus? Kannst du mal ein Bild von vorn und eins von hinten posten? Ich habe vor kurzem auch einen Shadow Rock Topflow SR1 eingebaut um einen AMD zu kühlen, das hat Recht problemlos geklappt, hat sich nichts gebogen.
Welches Mainboard ist es denn?


----------



## taglicht (3. August 2014)

Ich habe den Kühler heute nochmals komplett aus und wieder eingebaut. Temps im Idle 42-44 Grad, Last 60 Grad. Dazu werden die Spannungswandler bis zu 47 Grad warm. Der Freezer hält die zumeist auf 37 Grad. Letzteres liegt wohl an der warmem Abluft des Shadow Rocks. 

Fotos könnte ich morgen Posten. Für heute hab ich keinen Nerv mehr. 4 mal hab ich die Kiste nun komplett auseinander genommen und zusammengesetzt. Ich denke, der Kühler geht morgen wieder zurück zum Händler und dann Schau ich mich mal nach nem Towerkühler zwecks besseren Airflow um. Ist nur schwierig was gutes bis 140mm Höhe zu finden. Wie gesagt der Freezer schaffst ja auch net. 

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand ne Empfehlung für mich. Muss doch möglich sein, den 8350 auch mit etwas kleineren Kühlern auf nen vernünftiges Temp-Level zu bekommen.

Taglicht


----------



## Abductee (3. August 2014)

Viel Auswahl hast du nicht mit 140mm. Was ist das für ein Gehäuse?
Produktvergleich EKL Alpenföhn Gotthard (84000000055), Noctua NH-C14 | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## taglicht (3. August 2014)

Ist jetzt nicht mein Rechner aber selbes Gehäuse. Vielleicht erkennt man hier meine Problematik besser.
http://shop.itr.bg/picture-1143-a/F...8Mb-DDR2-2-бр.-250-GB-SATA-DVD---Tower---.jpg

http://www.digit-it.se/bilder/lk06/T5229-ScaleoX-mood_hr.jpg

Ein wenig Hänge ich halt dran. Vollaluminium/Stahlgehäuse, kein bischen Plastik. War vor 8 Jahren mal ein Highend-Fertig-PC von Fujitsu Siemens, Scaleo X.


----------



## taglicht (3. August 2014)

Ach und dank dir fürs raussuchen. Sind allerdings auch Topflow Kühler, was bei mir nur Probleme bringt, da ich nur den Airflow unterbreche und die Abwärme zusätzlich mein Mainboard erhitzt. 10 Grad mehr auf den Spannungswandlern im Vergleich zu meinem Freezer Extreme.


----------



## Buxxdehude (3. August 2014)

Ich hab hier entweder nen Macho 120 oder nen bequiet Dark Rock Advanced C1 über. 
Die passen aber beide nicht in dein Gehäuse. Auch nicht zu Testzwecken.


----------



## taglicht (3. August 2014)

Vielleicht sollte ich doch mal ein neues Gehäuse in Erwägung ziehen. So langsam werden die Nachteile halt immer deutlicher. Vor 8 Jahrem brauchtest halt auch noch net so große Kühler und Grafikkarten waren die Hälfte der heutigen!


----------



## Abductee (3. August 2014)

Du wirst um einen Top Blower nicht drum rum kommen.
Was hatte der Shadow Rock denn für eine Maximaldrehzahl bei deinem Test?
Mir kommt das sehr spanisch vor das du mit einem Top Blower eine höhere Temperatur bei den Spannungswandlern hast als mit dem Tower.
Genau aus dem Grund nehmen viele gerne einen Top Blower.
Im übrigen sind deine Spannungswandler mit <50°C eh am erfrieren.


----------



## taglicht (3. August 2014)

Maximal war er bei 1100 von möglichen 1500 Rpm. CPU zu der Zeit bei knapp 60 Grad. Und man bedenke, des war nicht Prime sondern nur WoW. Ich will nicht wissen, wohin der Gradmesser bei 100 % Auslastung kommt.

Aber Mainboard Temp war in der Tat um 10 Grad erhöht. Ich hatte gestern nochmal testhalber den Freezer eingebaut und damit blieb die MB Temp immer unter 38 Grad.

Ich denke, auf Grund der mit 80 mm wirklich kleinen Gehäuselüfter, gelangt einfach nicht ausreichend kühle Luft ins Gehäuse und der Top Flow Kühler sitzt nicht im Airflow. Somit zieht er wohl warme Luft. Das Gehäuse selbst wird mit dem Ding auch merklich wärmer.


----------



## Megazocker (4. August 2014)

AMD Sockel? Hast du die Schrauben bis zum Anschlag angezogen oder irgendwann gesagt "ok, PCB ist krumm genug"?                         


Nein natürlich war es nicht so. Ich hab nur darauf geachtet das der Kühler bloß nicht zu locker sitzt. Meinen Bequiet Kühler habe ich mit den Heatpipes in Richtung des hinteren Lüfters platziert. Also genauso wie du es getahn hast.

Ich würde dir mal empfehlen die Seitenwand deines Gehäuse mal zu öffnen und den Pc einige Minuten laufen zu lassen. Ich glaube einfach, dass du einen Hitzestau im Gehäuse hast. Hast du vielleicht einen Lufteinlass in deiner Seitenwand? z.B. hat mein Gehäuse  http://store.donanimhaber.com/1d/2c/c6/1D2CC6A6AAFB33B43BB86CD47F03781C.jpg
zwei zusätzliche Seitenlufteinlässe mit der Luft eingesaugt werden kann. Vielleicht könnte es daran liegen.


----------



## taglicht (4. August 2014)

Bei mir sitzt er ebenfalls mit den Pipes horizontal im Case. Nur dass ich den Kühlkörper über den Rams hängen habe, da zur anderen Seite der Casefan im Weg ist. Sonst könnt ich die Spannungswandler noch mitkühlen.


----------



## Megazocker (4. August 2014)

Bei mir werden die Spannungswandler auch nicht mitgekühlt. Starte mal den Pc mit einem offenen Gehäuse. So kannst du zumindest überprüfen ob ein Hitzestau dafür verantwortlich ist oder nicht. Falls es wirlich der Fall ist, würde ich mir an deiner Stelle ein neues Gehäuse kaufen oder ein größeres Loch in die Seitenwand rausschneiden.


----------



## taglicht (4. August 2014)

Ja ich seh schon, wird Zeit das Case in Frieden gehen zu lassen!
Was haltet ihr denn von dem Coolermaster CM 690 III? Im Segment bis 100 Euro scheint das doch nen recht soliden Eindruck zu machen.

Taglicht


----------



## IluBabe (4. August 2014)

Ein neues Gehäuse würde ich mit einem Beitrag im Unterforum dafür suchen. Spontan für unter 100€ fällt mir als persönlicher Favorit das Phanteks Enthoo Pro mit Sichtfenster (PH-ES614P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ein. Aber wie gesagt, es gibt auch andere brauchbare Gehäuse.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (4. August 2014)

Gibts auch in schwarz/rot, schwarz/grün und schwarz/blau

http://geizhals.de/nzxt-h440-schwarz-orange-mit-sichtfenster-ca-h440w-m2-a1147933.html


----------



## Megazocker (4. August 2014)

Der Coolermaster CM 690 III ist schon Ok. Dieses Gehäuse hat zumindest viele Lufteinlässe. Jeder muss selbst enscheiden welches Gehäuse man nimmt.


----------



## taglicht (5. August 2014)

Danke nochmal für die Meinungen und Erfahrungsberichte. Ich habe mich nun zu einem neuen Gehäuse durchgerungen und werd das dann heut Abend mal testen. Ich geb dann mal Rückmeldung wie die Temps im neuen Case sind. Ist übrigens nen Cooler Master CM 690 III geworden. 

Taglicht


----------



## be quiet! Support (6. August 2014)

Hallo Taglicht,

in Bezug auf deine Bilder hast du bei der Montage soweit alles richtig gemacht.
Beachte bitte, dass eine AMD-CPU immer etwas mehr wärme erzeugt. 

Wir werden deinen Fall bei uns reproduzieren, damit wir uns ein besseres Bild machen können.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## taglicht (8. August 2014)

So, kurzes Update. Habe jetzt wie bereits erwähnt die komplette Hardware in ein neues Gehäuse (CM 690 III) verfrachtet. Da ich nun über weit mehr Platz im Case verfüge, habe ich mir jetzt den Dark Rock Pro 3 zugelegt. Werde morgen mal alles in Ruhe durchtesten und gebe dann noch einmal Rückmeldung.


----------



## taglicht (8. August 2014)

So um das Thema zum Abschluss zu bringen, nun ist alles so wie es sein sollte. Mit dem Dark Rock Pro 3 und dem neuen Case liegen die Temperaturen der CPU im Idle bei 37°, Last 51° und die Kiste ist dabei absolut unhörbar. Ginge also sicherlich noch einiges mehr. Lüfter sind aktuell über die Q-Fan Utility des Boards mit Standardeinstellung geregelt. Aber mein Bier stelle ich dann doch lieber im Kühlschrank kalt. Danke nochmal an alle, die sich an der Diskussion beteiligt haben.

Taglicht


----------

